# Last One Out, Please Turn On The Light



## ksmattfish (Feb 7, 2009)

Last One Out, Please Turn On The Light

Richard Nicholson Photography - 'Last One Out, Please Turn On the Light'


----------



## christopher walrath (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, there ya go.  The last bastion.


----------

